
Uber's Leather Boys - rmason
https://backchannel.com/ubers-leather-boys-fcdcf8dbac70#.f9zb35sr1
======
rmason
She also commented on Twitter today that someone was contacting all her
acquiantances looking for dirt on her. Uber is denying it's them but they've
done similar stuff when they've gotten into trouble in the past.

Great transformative product but they've certainly failed on building a
healthy culture.

------
greenyoda
Just posted a few minutes ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13730271](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13730271)

~~~
dang
Major discussion from earlier today:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13725529](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13725529).

(We changed the baity title in accordance with the HN guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html))

